# will be back later



## BlunderWoman (Jul 2, 2014)

I just finally found a group of people my age to blab with and now I'm too busy to blab. Things have suddenly gotten very busy. First there is this whole wedding thing. ( Frankly , I wish they would elope and spend their money on a house) My grandchildren flew in today to spend the summer with me AND it was a surprise hahahaha!There are 3 of them all under 6 years of age. The smallest is 2 years old. It is really good to see them.My grandson said 'Nana you shrunk!"  I should be thin by the end of the summer just from chasing the 2 year old. She's like a little race horse. So, I won't have a lot of time to get online. I'll be back though.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)

Enjoy it all, and keep us posted!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2014)

It will be fun to have you back. Enjoy the kids.


----------

